# raspberry sound



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2012)

*Blowing a raspberry*, *strawberry* or making a *Bronx cheer* is to make a noise signifying derision, real or feigned. It is made by placing the tongue between the lips and blowing to produce a sound similar to flatulence. In the terminology of phonetics, this sound can be described as an unvoiced linguolabial trill [r̼̊]. It is never used in human language phonemically (e.g., to be used as a building block of words), but the sound is widely used across human cultures.

The nomenclature varies by country. In the United States, _Bronx cheer_ is sometimes used; otherwise, in the U.S. and in other English-speaking countries, it is known as a *raspberry*, *rasp*, or *razz* – the origin of which is an instance of rhyming slang, in which the non-rhyming part of a rhyming phrase is used as a synonym. In this case, "raspberry tart" rhymes with "fart". It was first recorded in 1890.

Εμείς έχουμε (μεταξύ των 5.000.000 λέξεων της Ελληνικής) καμιά κομψή απόδοση γι' αυτόν τον ήχο, που άκομψα είναι προφανώς ο ήχος πορδής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2012)

Εννοείς το «πριτς» (με όσα ρ χρειάζονται);


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2012)

Ναι, εννοώ το πριτς, αλλά ψάχνω για πιο επίσημη απόδοση. Κι αν δεν υπάρχει, ίσως μπορούμε να τη φτιάξουμε.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 23, 2012)

Έχει κανείς στα ελληνικά τον Χάρι Πότερ και το Τάγμα του Φοίνικα (Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix) ; Εκεί το raspberry δίνει και παίρνει, και θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πώς έχει μεταφραστεί.
Παράδειγμα:

_"Cackling madly, [Peeves] soared through the school, upending tables, bursting out of blackboards, and toppling statues and vases. Twice he shut Mrs. Norris inside suits of armour, from which she was rescued, yowling loudly, by the furious caretaker. He smashed lanterns and snuffed out candles, juggled burning torches over the heads of screaming students, caused neatly stacked piles of parchment to topple into fires or out of windows, flooded the second floor when he pulled off all the taps in the bathrooms, dropped a bag of tarantulas in the middle of the Great Hall during breakfast and, whenever he fancied a break, spent hours at a time floating along after Umbridge and* blowing loud raspberries* every time she spoke."_

(όπου ο Peeves εκτελεί κατά γράμμα την εντολή που του έδωσαν πριν φύγουν από το σχολείο τα διαβολικά δίδυμα, Fred και George Weasley, να σπείρει το χάος κατά της διευθύντριας Umbridge)


----------



## VickyN (Dec 23, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Έχει κανείς στα ελληνικά τον Χάρι Πότερ και το Τάγμα του Φοίνικα (Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix) ; Εκεί το raspberry δίνει και παίρνει, και θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πώς έχει μεταφραστεί.
> Παράδειγμα:
> 
> _"Cackling madly, [Peeves] soared through the school, upending tables, bursting out of blackboards, and toppling statues and vases. Twice he shut Mrs. Norris inside suits of armour, from which she was rescued, yowling loudly, by the furious caretaker. He smashed lanterns and snuffed out candles, juggled burning torches over the heads of screaming students, caused neatly stacked piles of parchment to topple into fires or out of windows, flooded the second floor when he pulled off all the taps in the bathrooms, dropped a bag of tarantulas in the middle of the Great Hall during breakfast and, whenever he fancied a break, spent hours at a time floating along after Umbridge and* blowing loud raspberries* every time she spoke."_



Στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα (σελ. 620):
«αφήνοντας δυνατές πορδές»


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 23, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Vicky! Βέβαια, έτσι σου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι...πέρδεται  και όχι ότι κάνει τον ήχο της πορδής. Κανείς δεν είπε, όμως, ότι είναι εύκολο.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2012)

Αν συμπληρώνεται από το "every time she spoke", ίσως ο αναγνώστης καταλάβει ότι πρόκειται για πορδές με το στόμα. 
Ή ίσως θα μπορούσε να διατυπωθεί με περισσότερη σαφήνεια, π.χ. "βγάζοντας δυνατούς ήχους πορδής κάθε φορά που μιλούσε".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2012)

Να συνοψίσουμε το γλωσσικό:

Οι βασικές επιλογές φαίνεται να είναι τρεις, οι δυο λεξικογραφημένες π.χ. στο ΛΚΝ: πορδή και κλανιά και το ηχομιμητικό πριτς.

Από εκεί και πέρα, το πεδίο είναι ελεύθερο για τη δημιουργική φαντασία (αφού μελετήσει πρώτα και λίγη από τη σχετική έρευνα).


----------



## VickyN (Dec 23, 2012)

Το απόσπασμα είναι:
Αλώνιζε όλο το σχολείο κακαρίζοντας σαν τρελός κι αναποδογύριζε τραπέζια, ξεπεταγόταν μέσα από μαυροπίνακες, έριχνε αγάλματα και βάζα, ενώ έκλεισε δύο φορές την κυρία Νόρις μέσα σε μια πανοπλία, όπου νιαούριζε σπαρακτικά μέχρι να την ελευθερώσει ο εξοργισμένος επιστάτης. Ο Πιβς έσπαγε φανάρια και έσβηνε κεριά, έκανε ταχυδακτυλουργικά κόλπα με αναμμένους δαυλούς πάνω από κεφάλια τρομαγμένων μαθητών, έριχνε στη φωτιά ή πετούσε από το παράθυρο στοίβες περγαμηνές, προκάλεσε πλημμύρα στο δεύτερο όροφο ανοίγοντας όλες τις βρύσες των λουτρών, πέταξε ένα τσουβάλι ταραντούλες στη μεγάλη τραπεζαρία την ώρα του πρωινού, ενώ, όταν ήθελε να κάνει ένα διάλειμμα, αιωρούνταν με τις ώρες πάνω από το κεφάλι της Άμπριτζ, αφήνοντας δυνατές πορδές κάθε φορά που άνοιγε το στόμα της να μιλήσει.

Η κόρη μου, ειδική χαριποτερολόγος, είπε ότι γενικά στο ελληνικό κείμενο αναφέρεται ότι ο Πιβς κάνει πορδές και όχι ήχους πορδών. 
Από την άλλη, ο Πιβς είναι φάντασμα, επομένως μόνο ήχους θα μπορούσε να κάνει.


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

VickyN said:


> [...] ενώ, όταν ήθελε να κάνει ένα διάλειμμα, αιωρούνταν με τις ώρες πάνω από το κεφάλι της Άμπριτζ, αφήνοντας δυνατές πορδές κάθε φορά που άνοιγε το στόμα της να μιλήσει.
> 
> Η κόρη μου, ειδική χαριποτερολόγος, είπε ότι γενικά στο ελληνικό κείμενο αναφέρεται ότι ο Πιβς κάνει πορδές και όχι ήχους πορδών.
> Από την άλλη, ο Πιβς είναι φάντασμα, επομένως μόνο ήχους θα μπορούσε να κάνει.



Αυτό θα πει λοιπόν «πνεύμα»; Επιστρέφει η λέξη στην αρχαία της σημασία, του φυσήματος; The spirit of farty Peeves in high spirits, or should I say "low spirits", as it were?  ;)

Έκανε «πριτς» με το στόμα, έλεγε «προυτς». 

Θυμάμαι παλιά στην πιάτσα στα Χανιά που το λέγανε «καραμούζα», ταιριαστό γιατί χρησίμευε για κραυγαλέο, δημόσιο κράξιμο [εν χορδαίς και _οργάνοις__ οργάνω_ (σ' αυτή την περίπτωση), with pomp and circumstance, με _ζουρνάδες_ και νταούλια, εν πορδή πομπή και παρατάξει, en grande _pompe_], γινόταν με ειδικό τρόπο (ήθελε μάνιουαλ για να το μάθεις σωστά) και συνοδευόταν από έναν χείμαρρο κοσμητικών: «Σαλιάρη, κακομοίρη, διακονιάρη, μπαραμπάκο, γρόθε, λύχνε, Παντελή, προύουτς!».


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Αρχίζω τη σημερινή μου συνεισφορά με την πρόταση για *στοματοπορδές* (*η στοματοπορδή*, κύριε Γκούγκλη).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2012)

Δηλαδή δεν έχουμε έναν ευφημισμό όπως το raspberry sound; Έχουμε μόνο το fart sound; Ψάξατε καλά μέσα στα 5 εκατομμύρια λέξεις;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή δεν έχουμε έναν ευφημισμό όπως το raspberry sound; Έχουμε μόνο το fart sound; Ψάξατε καλά μέσα στα 5 εκατομμύρια λέξεις;


Στο σύνολο των ελληνικών λέξεων φυσικά (pun intended) και υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος ευφημισμός:
*φύσα *(η)· εργαλείον δι' ου φυσάται αήρ (ιδίως προς αναρρίπισιν του πυρός), φυσητήρ, φυσερό ǁ (ιατρ.) τα εν εντέροις αέρια εκφυσώμενα διά του απευθυσμένου, πορδή, πόρδος​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2012)

Υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη ή με δουλεύεις;


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή δεν έχουμε έναν ευφημισμό όπως το raspberry sound; Έχουμε μόνο το fart sound; Ψάξατε καλά μέσα στα 5 εκατομμύρια λέξεις;


Κακώς πάντως παραπονιέσαι, γιατί ούτε για το σμέουρο είχαν λέξη οι αρχαίοι.  Για την ακρίβεια, ούτε σμέουρα είχαν ούτε τις στοματοπορδές συνήθιζαν.

Blowing a raspberry comes from the Cockney rhyming slang "raspberry tart" for 'fart'.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blowing_a_raspberry

Και από μια από τις πρώτες περιγραφές:
1899 A. M. Binstead _Gal's Gossip_ 144 A loud and offensive noise, like the rending of glazed calico, made by obtruding the wet tongue between the closed lips, and by low cabmen and persons of that class, called a ‘raspberry’, came from the gallery.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Υπάρχει τέτοια λέξη ή με δουλεύεις;


Φυσικά και υπάρχει. Εγώ αντέγραψα το Πρωίας, αλλά πάρε και ΠαπΛεξ:

*φύσα*
η / φῡσα, ΝΑ· 1. φυσητήρας, φυσερό για τη φωτιά· 2. τα αέρια τών εντέρων, η πορδή («φύσας τε καὶ κατάρρους νοσήμασιν ὀνόματα τίθεσθαι ἀναγκάζειν τοὺς κομψοὺς Ἀσκληπιάδας», Πλάτ.)· || (νεοελλ.) 1. (φυσιολ.) τα αέρια που παράγονται από τη δραστηριότητα τών μικροβίων κατά τη ζύμωση και τη σήψη τών τροφών στο έντερο ή προέρχονται από τον αέρα που καταπίνεται με το φαγητό και τα οποία διαφεύγουν από τον πρωκτό· 2. (ζωολ.) γένος πνευμονοφόρων γαστερόποδων μαλακίων που ανήκει στην οικογένεια φυσίδες τής υπέρταξης βασσοματοφόρα· || (αρχ.) 1. σωλήνας φυσερού· 2. ξαφνική πνοή ανέμου· 3. το ρεύμα τού αέρα που παράγεται από τη φωτιά· 4. κύστη, φούσκα· 5. πρόλοβος πτηνού· 6. φυσαλλίδα, φουσκάλα· 7. κομπασμός, αλαζονική συμπεριφορά· 8. κρατήρας ηφαιστείου· 9. ονομασία ψαριού τού Νείλου.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Ηχομιμητική λ., η οποία ανάγεται στην ΙΕ ρίζα *pŭ- / *phu- —προϊόν ονοματοποιίας από τον ήχο που παράγεται από υλικά που φουσκώνουν και σκάνε καθώς ψήνονται— και έχει σχηματιστεί, κατά την επικρατέστερη άποψη, από μια μορφή *p(h)u-s- τής ρίζας με παρέκταση -s- (πρβλ. λατ. pussula / pustula «φυσαλλίδα», λιθουαν. pūslẽ «φυσαλλίδα», pŭsti «φυσώ») και επίθημα -σă (πρβλ. δόξă, κνῖσă): φῡσ-σă < φῦσα, με απλοποίηση τών δύο -σσ-. Έχει διατυπωθεί επίσης η άποψη ότι η λ. φῦσα μπορεί να ερμηνευθεί μέσω τών τ. *φυκ-jα (από μια μορφή *pu-k- τής ρίζας, πρβλ. αρμ. p'uk' «πνοή, άνεμος») ή *φυτ-jα (από μια μορφή *pu-t-, πρβλ. αρχ. ινδ. phūtkaroti «φυσά»). Η άποψη αυτή, όμως, δεν θεωρείται πιθανή].


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στο σύνολο των ελληνικών λέξεων φυσικά (pun intended) και υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος ευφημισμός:*φύσα *(η)· εργαλείον δι' ου φυσάται αήρ (ιδίως προς αναρρίπισιν του πυρός), φυσητήρ, φυσερό ǁ (ιατρ.) τα εν εντέροις αέρια εκφυσώμενα διά του απευθυσμένου, πορδή, πόρδος​


 Ζαζ, αυτός είναι ευφυσισμός ευφημισμός δια τον πραγματικόν πόρδον, τα αέρια εκφυσώμενα δια του απευθυσμένου (του πρώτου στόματος), όχι τα δια του στόματος του δευτέρου, το raspberry sound, ή κάνω λάθος;  

Φύσα έχω, για το τζάκι, αλλά προτιμώ το δια του στόματος φύσημα στα ξύλα· μου προσφέρει ικανοποίηση η πνευματική άσκηση.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

Είναι το _raspberry_, daeman. Το αν (και πώς) θα δηλωθεί και το _sound_, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι ο Ζαζ αστειεύεται επειδή του άρεσε η φύσα που θα μπορούσε να έχει διπλή σημασία. Το κακό είναι ότι μία είναι η *φίσα* σήμερα, αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ την αγνοεί. Μα δεν παίζει πόκα κανείς τους;


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι ο Ζαζ αστειεύεται επειδή του άρεσε η φύσα που θα μπορούσε να έχει διπλή σημασία. Το κακό είναι ότι μία είναι η *φίσα* σήμερα, αλλά το ΛΝΕΓ την αγνοεί. Μα δεν παίζει πόκα κανείς τους;



Όχι μία φίσα, πολλές φίσες: τα φις εξελληνίζονται από παλιά στην πιάτσα (και αναμενόμενα, μερικοί τα γράφουν «φύσες»). 
Άλλωστε πού λεφτά για ν' αγοράσεις μάρκες (και λεφτά για ν' ανταλλάξεις με τις μάρκες ώστε να παίξεις πόκα) τη σήμερον; Φακές, ρεβίθια, φασόλια, κουκιά, και η μπάνκα και τα κέρδη στο τσικάλι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

Ε ναι, εντελώς εξωφρενικό εκείνο το «μία είναι η φίσα» τού nickel. :) Αλλά εγώ γι' άλλο απορώ: Τι γκρινιάζετε για το ότι δεν υπάρχουν αρκετές ελληνικές λέξεις, όταν ακόμη κι όταν υπάρχουν σεις δεν είστε τελικά διατεθειμένοι να τις χρησιμοποιήσετε;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2012)

Ζαζ, αν γράψω "φύσα" ως ευφημισμό για την πορδή, και δεδομένου ότι χιλιάδες άλλοι άνθρωποι εκτός από μένα αγνοούν αυτή την έννοια, και μπορεί να καταφύγουν στον Μπαμπινιώτη, στο ΛΚΝ ή στο Γκουγκλ για να τους φωτίσουν, τι θα βρουν; Στον Μπ. και στο ΛΚΝ τίποτα, στο Γκουγκλ τη "φίσα".


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2012)

Ε να, μ' αυτά και με τ' άλλα συρρικνώνεται η ελληνική γλώσσα...


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2012)

...
Για να συνδυάσω δύο νήματα (μ' έναν σμπάρο, δυο τρυγόνια), το παρόν κι εκείνο των επάλξεων, the French taunt ("I fart in your general direction, your mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberries"):






Mπόλικα «πρρρ» με τη γλώσσα. We shall taunt on the ramparts, we shall taunt on the landing grounds, we shall taunt in the fields and in the streets, we shall tart in the hills, alone; we shall never surrender. Now, go away or I shall taunt you a second time.


----------

